# Fading bug bite scars?



## elliemae (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi, I just found this site and it is wonderful. Thanks to everyone for all the great tips.

Hopefully someone will have an answer to my problem.

I have fibromyalgia so I tend to scar pretty bad from bug bites.

Is there a way to fade these scars? Preferably with a homemade recipe as I am a single mom of 3.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Nov 12, 2006)

I always use vitamin e oil. You can pick it up at a drugstore for pretty cheap. I get awful scars from everything, and the vitamin e oil helps them fade fast.


----------



## pinkbundles (Nov 12, 2006)

thanks for the tip. i have the same problem too.


----------



## katrosier (Nov 12, 2006)

What kinda bug bite is it? I know flea bites dont really heal . My ankle is covered with them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leza1121 (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi, Thanks for the tip SuzukiGirl.


----------



## Leony (Nov 13, 2006)

Ditto on Vitamin E oil.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## beybideeyantot1 (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi. I have te same problem as yours.. A nurse friend of mine told me to use lemon juice (from real lemon). Cut it into a small piece, enough to rub it on the scar.. Simply rub it on your bug bite. Not only it whitens the scar it also relieves it from redness, swelling and itchiness. Trust me it works.. this is the best remedy ive ever tried.. You can also use Gold Bond anti itch creme. It doesnt take the redness out but the menthol component in it relieves the itchiness.. =) Hope it work out for you..

Oh yeah.. i forgot to tell you, when you rub the lemon on your bug bite, leave it on for about 15-20 minutes.. then wash it off with water..


----------

